# changing my username



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

anyway i can change it please, sorry to be a pain

thanks


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

james3d??


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JamesAndTheGiantPeach?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Pelayo said:


> JamesAndTheGiantPeach?


ihave got a big head like! hahaha


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

james4d said:


> ihave got a big head like! hahaha


 :lol:

im not sure how or if u can change it pal...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

PM a mod...or Lorian...


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Why you wanting to change it?


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

Email Lorain.

Use the Contact Us


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

james4d said:


> anyway i can change it please, sorry to be a pain
> 
> thanks


As already mentioned, Lorian's the guy to contact.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

he hsnt got back to me, any other ideas?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

james4d said:


> he hsnt got back to me, any other ideas?


It'll take a little longer than a week, he does have the whole board to run


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Just make a new profile.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Just make a new profile.


Can get banned for running multi accounts - have to PM mods.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

YetiMan said:


> Can get banned for running multi accounts - have to PM mods.


ta mate


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

just wanna say thanks alot to lorian for changing my profile name:beer:


----------



## Hench666 (Nov 5, 2009)

and mine!!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Sep 16, 2010)

maybe tomorrow, I am not sure, of course jimmy


----------



## Flash Gordon (Sep 16, 2010)

sorry, pls ignore my comment...


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

i still havent changed mine, any advice?


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

james4d said:


> i still havent changed mine, any advice?


citizans advice bureau?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

just set up a new account and stop using this one.

you cant get banned for that, just if you run more than 1 at the same time.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> just set up a new account and stop using this one.
> 
> you cant get banned for that, just if you run more than 1 at the same time.


Can't do it mate...My mate recommended this site when I was round his house...tried to get me to set up an account there and then....System wouldn't allow as it identified multiple accounts on 1 phone line.....So I joined when I got home


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Lorian will probably do it for you but he can take months to get back to you....send him another pm


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

tell us what u would like to b & we'll treat u as such


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

james4d said:


> i still havent changed mine, any advice?


are you gonna change to to McDonalds??? cos i prefer Burger King at the mo


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

have you tried deed-pol ?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> just set up a new account and stop using this one.
> 
> you cant get banned for that, just if you run more than 1 at the same time.


That would leed to 'multiple accounts' though, rendering both accounts unusable. Lorian would then have to unblock them.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

james4d said:


> i still havent changed mine, any advice?


What do you want it changed to?

L


----------

